# Need HELP in selecting the right trailer...



## ct1423 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello all,

Looking for some help in selecting our first RV. These are the requirements:
1) Travel Trailer
2) Less than 7,000 lbs.
3) Double bed bunk beds AND Queen bed
4) Kitchen table AND sofa
5) Able to negotiate to $17K or less
6) More modern interior

Any help is greatly appreciated!!

Thank you.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 1, 2013)

I would look at this one http://gulfstreamrvtrailers.com/streamlite-xlt/floorplans.php#26BHS.  Where are you located?   Check out Grandview sales.  Ken is a forum member here


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's another one I am sure Ken would be happy to order for you http://gulfstreamrvtrailers.com/amerilite/floorplans.php#25BH


----------

